# Important News for Students Seeking Foreign Admission to Pak MBBS



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Someone called me saying Economic Affairs isnt taking any applications for MBBS anymore due to some court case. Here is something I found on the web:

*ADMISSION **FOR FOREIGNERS AND PAKISTANI ORIGIN STUDENTS HAVING FOREIGN NATIONALITY UNDER SELF FINANCE SCHEME FOR THE ACADEMIC SESSION 2006-2007 *
The Self Finance Scheme of foreign students admission in professional institutions of Pakistan has recently been transferred to the HEC from the Economic Affairs Division. The scheme with limited number of seats in the disciplines of Medicine (MBBS), Dentistry (BDS), Pharmacy (D.Pharmacy) and B.Sc. Engineering is meant to facilitate both foreign as well as Pakistan origin dual nationality holder students living abroad, for admission in universities/institutions of Pakistan. A student with his/her HSSC or equivalent qualification (either from Pakistan or abroad) is eligible to apply. 
Prescribed application form and detailed general conditions of the programme can be downloaded from the HEC Website www.hec.gov.pk/sfs. The last date for receipt of application forms (complete in all respects) is 31st August, 2006. Incomplete applications as well as applications received after the due date shall not be entertained.


*( MAHMOOD SULTAN )*​ 
Deputy Director​ 
Academics (Awards)

Higher Education Commission, Sector H-9
Islamabad
Phone No.051-9040316​ 

​





Do take note! LAST DATE IS AUGUST 31, 2006. THOSE WHO ARENT READY ARE ALMOST SCREWED !

HERE the site: http://www.hec.gov.pk/htmls/indigenous/fradm/Index.htm


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey malik does tht mean foreigners have a better chance of gettin in under this scheme nex year or not??? Also are u current medical student b/c i have some questions regardin testin!........ well if u can help me w/this ill appreciate it.... the question is tht for prof exam in the end of the year if u happen to fail like 1 subj for example anatomy, and have passed psyiology and biochem would they still allow u to sit for the prof exam....... im wonderin b/c i have cousins scarin me abou this soo if anyone can help me ill appreciate it thnx!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Med student 786 said:


> hey malik does tht mean foreigners have a better chance of gettin in under this scheme nex year or not??? Also are u current medical student b/c i have some questions regardin testin!........ well if u can help me w/this ill appreciate it.... the question is tht for prof exam in the end of the year if u happen to fail like 1 subj for example anatomy, and have passed psyiology and biochem would they still allow u to sit for the prof exam....... im wonderin b/c i have cousins scarin me abou this soo if anyone can help me ill appreciate it thnx!


Med student 786,

From what I understand, the "self finance scheme" originally meant that anyone could pay their way into a college of their choice. So as long as a foreigner had enough money, they were basically automatically accepted if there was enough room at the college. I'm not completely sure about that so hopefully someone else will jump in here.

As for your prof questions, if you fail one subject in a Prof, then you almost always have one more chance to take a test again in that subject only (called the Supplementary exam). If you pass the "supplie" exam, then you get to go on to the next year, but if you fail it, then you spend the next year repeating that subject without taking any classes or exams (let alone a prof) of the next year.

So if you fail first year anatomy but pass biochem and physio, your next academic year consists of nothing but a first year anatomy class. When you finish anatomy and pass the prof which you'll take in just anatomy that year, then you go on to take all the classes of second year.

The trick is, just don't ever fail anything to begin with.#wink


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

well said rizzie


----------



## tauhid (Aug 15, 2006)

hey everyone, someone told me tht the results the admission to medical colleges in Pakistan on a foreign seat (merit list) would be out on the 15th of september, if anyone finds out, could they plz let me know , thnx


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Yo salam all,

Hey tauhid, I recieved the same info. , I guess they've either delayed it or they're lazy and haven't posted the list online yet like they said they would.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah the list may be out already, but sometimes it takes them a few days or maybe even a week to actually get it put up online.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

you are talking about the results? huh?
they havent yet conducted the test for admission to medical klgs in punjab.and obviosuly the results will be announced after the entry test.so you gotta wait for a while.keep ur fingers crossed!


----------



## tauhid (Aug 15, 2006)

i see, thnx guys, and hey smeer whats the site address


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Doc Ammara!http://medstudentz.com/member.php?u=140


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

My pleasure!

and now the authorities have finally planned to conduct the ENTry test on 8 Nov,2006.lets see is that final now or they are going to delay it further though chances are rare for further delay.
as far as private medical colleges are concerned,their tests' dates have been announced separately and even some colleges have already conducted the test.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all!

Doc_Ammara, I think we're talking about two different lists. The list for self-finance students should have been up by September 15, 2006, as the deadline for applications was August 31. We called around some of the offices, and they said that the list for self-finance students should be up within one week, so we'll see how that goes.

Srry Tauhid, I'm not sure what the site address is, as there is no list posted up on any Pak. web site. As soon as I find out where it's posted and when for sure I'll let you know!


----------



## tauhid (Aug 15, 2006)

thnx !!


----------



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

does this apply for Pakistani citizens living abroad (meaning Pakistani citizen but living/studying in another country)? or only for non-pakistani citizens?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

manutdfan2850 said:


> does this apply for Pakistani citizens living abroad (meaning Pakistani citizen but living/studying in another country)? or only for non-pakistani citizens?


Do you mean about the self finance scheme?


----------



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

yes, if i want to get admission and pay the full foreign-student tuition, is this the application i need. I am Pakistani but studying in America (but not american citizen). But my parents are willing to pay the foreign tuition if that makes admission easier.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

maybe you guys can help me i'm an american citizen and planning on applying to Pakistani med schools - this is my final year in high school. should i apply to private schools or goverment schools? because the truth is i've slacked off and my GPA isn't what it used to be...any suggestions?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

you should apply to both, you still have a chance for either/or.

PS

Don't double post.


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi everyone
I am in the process of applying for foreign seat in Sargodha Medical College their admission start on 06 October 2008 and I can not apply before that but when I checked with HEC their deadline was over on sometime in September. What is the process of applying on this seat directly to the college or we have to send our application to HEC. also do they have seats for overseas people too or just foreign nationals.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

check out some other threads, this is all pretty basic stuff.


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

MastahRiz,
I did read all of the questions from that thread but did not find answer for this question. If I am not a foreign national but my parents are willing to pay for sfs seat in Govt colleges would I be eligible for those seats. also my parents have a green card would this help me?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

farhats:

There are 2 kinds of self finance seats. One for foreigners and one for local Pakistanis. If your not a foreign national, you can forget about the foreign seats. I'm not sure about the local SFS seats, I heard they have been discontinued, in Punjab at least. So your stuck going open merit unless you are handicapped, comr from Kashmir or some tribal area! (not confirmed on the local sfs)


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

its actually not basic stuff at all. the ad sargodha medical college gave out in the newspaper actually gave the wrong date for foreign applicants, it was 20th september and sargodha medical college told everyone in pakistan that it was september 30. i know, its unbelievable. theyre such idiots- how can they mess up that bad? anyway, i found out on the 18th and got to islamabad the next morning. its nothing short of a miracle that i gave in my application on time. 
so like i said, this isnt basic information at all. not when every office you go to either doesnt know or tells you something comletely different from the other. ibcc lahore is the worst of all, they dont know jack about anything. they dont even know the new rules on their website, even though theyre more than a year old. 

farhat, where are you coming from and what do you plan to do now?

and you cant apply for a foreign seat if you have a green card. i think lahore medical and dental college would be ok with that as long as you have money. you would qualify as an overseas pakistani in other private colleges.


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

So-Soon,
Did you apply in Sargodha Medical College. I am actually from Khushab area and wants to go to Sargodha Medical College. Are you a foreigner?


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Where are u from and did you find out if you got in or not yet. I am applying in FUMC


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

on sargodha medical colleg web site it says foreign/Ex-patriate. DO not you think that green card holder are under ex-patriate catageory.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i applied through hec for all government colleges in one applications. i gave sargodha as my 5th choice. im waiting to hear from them. 
what i do know is that to apply as a foriegner for the government colleges in punjab, sargodha included, you have to have a foreign passport. i dont know about their overseas criterea, but you might qualify for that. google hec (higher education commission) pakistan and go to their website for information.


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

You seem to be from Lahore so do u have a foreign passport


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

im just trying to help you out by giving you all the information i have, but you keep asking about me instead of taking in the information i was trying to give you. for the record, i do. but why all the concern?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

THE LIST IS UPPPPPPPPPP
..on HEC WEBSITEE


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

DId anyone get in?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

i got in sargodha medical college..lol ><


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

was that your last choice, Are you going there?


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

to be honest...IT WAS!!! LOL I WANTED TO GET IN RMC MONN
& yea i duno if im going or not..btw did u apply anywehre...


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to go to IIMC, FUMC and sargodha medical college. It depends where I get in.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You guys are way off topic here and are having the exact same discussion in another thread. Please, no more posts in this thread unless it relates to the FIRST post.


----------



## WaseemAhmad60 (Oct 16, 2008)

so i have a quick question, i am currently in college and i really want to go medical school in pakistan. if i apply and say i want self finance, do you think they will still take me even tho the period to apply is over? can anybody help me out with this


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

nope. theres no self finance anymore and the lists are already made anyway. try next year if youre very adamant.

but if you want to apply for a PRIVATE medical college, maybe. however, i think you were supposed to pass the uhs test which was already held. so it might be too late for that too. you should go to their websites and start calling them up.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

actually u should contact HEC bec even if u apply late they might me able to consider u, but there is a rare chance. but never hurts to find out


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

the list for foreign students already came out, and im sure theres already a waiting list. they wouldnt take any applications after the 20th. i barely made it on time and they almost didnt take it, and that was almost a month ago.
but you can call anyway. 
and if youre serious about it, you should definitely call up the private colleges cause there may be a chance. i know university college lahore medical is still taking applications even for local students.


----------



## WaseemAhmad60 (Oct 16, 2008)

does anybody know the HEC website? btw do you think they still take self finance? i heard that is abolished. Please somebody tell me if this is true and what other way can us foreign kids get into med school in pakistan


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

google.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Med student 786 said:


> hey malik does tht mean foreigners have a better chance of gettin in under this scheme nex year or not??? Also are u current medical student b/c i have some questions regardin testin!........ well if u can help me w/this ill appreciate it.... the question is tht for prof exam in the end of the year if u happen to fail like 1 subj for example anatomy, and have passed psyiology and biochem would they still allow u to sit for the prof exam....... im wonderin b/c i have cousins scarin me abou this soo if anyone can help me ill appreciate it thnx!


Depends on your college.
Under UHS schools this is what usually happens:
If you don't have enough attendance (75%) in any subject, your can't sit in the Prof.
If you fail the send-up exam in any subject, some schools don't let you sit. (ie. Alama Iqbal)

The rest of your internal tests don't stop your admission into the Prof examination.

If you fail one subject of the Prof, you can't "carry-on" and go to the next year and retake the test with the next year's test. You have to pass all the exams of a given year before you can go to the next year.

-Humza


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

WaseemAhmad60 said:


> does anybody know the HEC website? btw do you think they still take self finance? i heard that is abolished. Please somebody tell me if this is true and what other way can us foreign kids get into med school in pakistan


Higher Education Commission

If there's ever a website you're unsure of, just go to google and type it in. It's likely to pop up as one of the first 5 search results.

Self-Finance seats for foreign students are still available at government medical colleges in Punjab. Self-Finance seats for local students have been abolished.


----------



## WaseemAhmad60 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks bro. So is it better to get admission into a private medical school or public medical school. I heard if you are a foreign student on self finance you are pretty tight with the professor. is this true or is this just a rumor?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

WaseemAhmad60 said:


> So is it better to get admission into a private medical school or public medical school.


Both have pros and cons. In my opinion, if money is not an option, go private.



WaseemAhmad60 said:


> I heard if you are a foreign student on self finance you are pretty tight with the professor. is this true or is this just a rumor?


That's a huge rumor. No one's ever "tight" with the professor unless you've obtained admission under special circumstances.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

WaseemAhmad60 said:


> Thanks bro. So is it better to get admission into a private medical school or public medical school. I heard if you are a foreign student on self finance you are pretty tight with the professor. is this true or is this just a rumor?




i use to freak out abt that stuff too.........the thing is that in most colleges the foreign (usually canadian/american/british) students come from a different style of learning and examination...........over here you have to literally memorize headings and diagrams and u have to fill up sheets......so it needs practice.

secondly the previous foreign students had lower ibcc marks than those of now because there use to be lesser competition back then....so relatively dumber students got in who couldnt perfom as well as the local students........because they werent as smart as those of now The proffesors tend to think that all foreigners are stupid due to years of examining dumber foreign students..........

With each year the students that come are smarter and smarter as competition increases........for example the current 2nd year foreign students cleared 1st yr without suplees...........and one of them was even complimented on by the proffessors.

Your profesors are fair........i would suggest that u stay out of their way throughout the year....and to keep a low profile......

and remember if you know your stuff they cannot fail you....well technically they could but professors are fair..........otherwise there wouldnt be any american kids in the 5th year ar KE now would there? there are two american guys..........

chillax!


----------

